# cool wooden car theme thread



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw this car on the internet and just had to share with my ole Lumberjock Buds. Looks like mahogany.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It is mahogany but is that a Chrylser emblem on the front?
it looks kind of low to the ground. I wonder if it has air lift in it?


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

That is really cool. I saw one similar to it in Tennessee, near Pigeon Forge. several years ago.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

That is the best woodie I have ever seen.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like wood to me. LOL

A Beaut job anyway.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Wooden it be great to own one of these.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

barn wood car


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

I want *that* 'barn wood car' parked in my driveway!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

these are awesome…love all the picts…DO THEse cars RUN or just for display?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow those are beautiful. I have made several toy cars, street cars, and trucks, from wood but hey the real thing? not yet I love you guys. Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The Splinter wooden sports carPosted by misticque3 in January 12th, 2009 Published in Cars

Splinter has 4,6 liter V8 engine, its long 4,6 meter with a six-speed gearbox. But main characteristic of this car is that its made from plywood, MDF and maple. It weighs 1,134 kg, 240 kg less than the lightweight Porsche 911 GT3. Despite its power, it will reach 20 mpg, according to its constructor, Joe Harmon, 27.
Chief of this project, Joe Harmon, said: "Wood has a higher strength-to-weight ratio than aluminium or steel, and it possesses a versatility that makes many types of construction techniques possible.

Read more: http://www.cars-show.org/cars/the-splinter-wooden-sports-car.html#ixzz2EJCPlzxA


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

So very, very cool.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

More pics of the car Jim posted are here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry this is off theme a little bit

http://niyasinnovated-niyas.blogspot.com/2011/07/wooden-scooter.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

One more for the road


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

2 in 1 Convertible Coupe
Published: Jun 7, 08 References: techeblog
An Ukrainian designer named Vasily Lazarenko gave up his regular job to build an ingenious wooden car, a projet that took 1.5 years to complete. What makes this car so unique is that, in addition to being made out of wood, the vehicle features two different car body styles. One side of the car is a classic convertible with what appears to be a retractable roof and yellow tinted windshield and windows. The other half of this unusual two door car is a coupe with a wooden roof and a clear windshield.

Underneath the hood, there is a fully functional 100hp engine. This is an amazing and fascinating achievement. Read on for more fascinating cars made out of wood.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.funzug.com/index.php/cars/beautiful-custom-built-wooden-car.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow this guy has everything wood.

http://www.offbeatearth.com/the-wooden-man/


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

But how many are production models?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that Paul cool video.
Having worked on a good many antique and special interest cars many of them including MGs,Jaguar's and ton's of early american cars had wood bodies but if I remember right Morgan was one of the lat production cars that had them.
Even into the late 50s-60s many cars still had wood parts like wood framed doors with metal skins,wood framing around the roofs. In the early Model "T" era Henry Ford use to have parts delivered in odd shaped crates that once taken apart would fit exactly as floor boards for his cars so he wouldn't have to make them. What a crafty guy Henry Ford was !


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

I can jump in on this thread.
I am currently building one of these.









I am a little beyond this photo in that I have all the ribs cut and mostly fitted








I hope to be planking in January, I will be doing a blog as I get further along and get all the photos organized.
Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that' cool ,I didn't think they started building boat tails until the 30s.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WoW! Boatman, that is the best one yet ;-)


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Here is another boat tail, a mercedes I think but then I just saw that hood ornament. I don't really know when they started making them. I'm a boat guy not a car guy.









It has been a fun and challenging project. So many details to tie together and still have it look right. The car I'm working on is about 18" shorter than the original so we've had to make some compromises. I'm pretty happy with what we've got so far. The owner is very detail oriented and he's doing a great job.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow Jim - I can't wait to see that when it is finished. What a fun project.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool


----------

